# 100-Hip-Hopper-Regeln



## Tokko (1 März 2008)

*100-Hip-Hopper-Regeln

* 

01. Sei ständig “phat” und “krass". 
02. Wenn du ohnehin 120 Kilo auf die Waage bringst, sei nur “krass". 
03. Sei hyperaktiv und beweg dich ständig so als wärest du auf Drogen. 
04. Falls du das nicht kannst, nimm einfach Drogen ein. 
05. Klau dir eine Fahrradkette, häng einen Gullideckel dran und trage das Machwerk als “tighte Halskette". 
06. Sorge dafür, dass diese Halskette möglichst deine Kniescheiben berührt. Wenn der Gullideckel am Boden schleift, ist die Kette zu lang (oder du bist zu klein). 
07. Verprügel alle, die keine Halskette tragen. 
08. Kauf dir eine breite Hose, die du immer und überall anhast. 
09. Achte beim Kauf, dass mindestens 4 weitere Hip-Hopper zu dir in die Hose mitreinpassen. Fühlt ihr euch darin wohl, hast du eine “phatte Baggypants” erwischt. KAUFEN! 
10. Halt, stopp! Du bist ein Gangsta, also KLAUEN statt KAUFEN. 
11. Falls das örtliche Kaufhaus keine “phatte Baggypants” anbietet, schlage jemanden zusammen, der eine trägt und klau ihm seine. 
12. Klau ihm auch seine Baseballcap und seinen Geldbeutel. 
13. Kauf dir ein Handy. Am besten gleich das neueste und teuerste Modell. 
14. Wenn du kein Geld hast, wiederhole Punkt 11. 
15. Du sollst beim Punkt 11 das Wort “Baggypants” mit “Handy” ersetzen! 
16. Fass dir in der Öffentlichkeit ständig an die Eier. 
17. Wenn du weiblich bist, fass dir trotzdem ständig an die Eier (oder zumindest dort, wo sie sein sollten.) 
18. (Nur für Bitches!) Wackel grundsätzlich mit deinem *****. 
19. Reduziere deinen Wortschatz auf 25 Vokabeln. 
20. Bestehe darauf, dass Rap kein Abitur braucht. 
21. **** deine Mutter, um ein richtig harter Motherfucker zu werden. 
22. **** die Mutter von jedem deiner Freunde, damit sie sehen, dass du ein richtig harter Motherfucker bist. 
23. Lass deine Mutter von jedem deiner Freunde ******. 
24. **** deine Freunde. Ab sofort seid ihr keine Freunde, sondern “Homies". 
25. Hab was gegen Schwule. 
26. Wenn du eine Schwester hast, verfahre wie im Punkt 21. 
27. Wenn du noch eine Schwester hast, verfahre nochmal wie 
im Punkt 21. 
28. Rauch Gras. 
29. Wenn du ans Gras nicht rankommst oder einfach kein Geld dafür hast (weil du dir eine “krasse Goldkette” besorgt hast), dann rauch Tee und behaupte, es wäre das echte Gras. 
30. Besorg dir eine Bitch. Nur ein Ganster mit Bitch ist ein wahrer Gangster. 
31. Die Bitch muss bauchfrei, minderjährig, strohdoof und nach Möglichkeit nicht deine Mutter sein. 
32. Präsentiere deine Bitch immer und überall. Wenn sie jemand anschaut, schlag ihn zusammen (und klau ihm sein Handy). 
33. Die Bitch soll ihre eigene Goldkette haben. 
34. Schlag einen Homie zusammen und verticke sein Handy an deine Bitch. 
35. Vergiss nicht, deine Bitch jeden Tag in den Kindergarten zu bringen. 
36. Mach Musik - besorge dir dazu einen Mischpult. 
37. Fang an, CDs zu kaufen, um daraus 5 Sekunden lange 
Beats zu klauen, welche du selbst zu komponieren nicht in der Lage wärest. 
38. Setze diese 5 Sekunden lange Beats ca. 324 Mal hintereinander und nenne es dann “Mixen". 
39. Du sollst 324 Mal mixen, nicht wichsen! 
40. Hol dir einen hyperaktiven Homie aus dem benachbarten Ghetto, der dann ins Mikro stottert. 
41. Besorge dir ein paar weitere pubertäre Homos… ähm… Homies, die dann den “Backgroundgesang” übernehmen. 
42. Schreibt intelligente Texte, die niemand versteht. Verwende in den Songtexten Spezialbegriffe wie “abchecken", “cruisen", “batteln", “chillen” oder “Ich fick' dich, du Hund". 
43. Nimmt alles auf und stellt das in mindestens drei verschiedenen Remix-Versionen bei einem professionellen Homepage-Anbieter zum Download bereit (wie z.B. B**pworld). 
44. Falls Bitch vorhanden: Lass sie singen, um von eigener Unfähigkeit abzulenken. 
45. Bring jedes Quartal ein neues Album raus. 
46. Gib deinen Platten derbe Namen, die nach Unterground klingen. “Derber Underground” ist zum Beispiel ein passender Albumtitel. 
47. Wenn dir nichts Derbes und Untergroundiges einfällt, nummeriere einfach deine Alben durch, z.B. “Viaggro Versager Nr.1″, “Viaggro Versager Nr. 2″ usw. 
48. Deine Lieder müssen sich um brutales Ghettoleben drehen. Verliere kein Wort darüber, dass du in einem Einfamilienhaus aufgewachsen bist. 
49. Sing zur Abwechslung über Nutten und geile Schlampen. Schließlich wachsen dir schon bald die ersten Schamhaare. 
50. Wenn du nicht genügend Vokabeln für einen Songstext beherrscht, lass die Backgroundsänger ein “Aha, yeah!” im Hintergrund wiederholen. 
51. Wenn jemand deine Kunst kritisiert, fordere den Beleidiger zum “Battlen” auf. 
52. Du sollst “Battlen” und nicht “Betteln", du Vollhonk! 
53. Erweitere deinen Wortschatz fürs “Batteln” um neue Wörter wie “Nigga, Digga, Mudda oder Fukka". 
54. Setze diese neue Wörter so oft wie möglich ein. 
55. Wenn dir jemand vorwirft, einen begrenzten Wortschatz zu haben, fang an, die Wörter aus Punkt 53 zu kombinieren. 
56. Wenn dir immer noch jemand vorwirft, einen begrenzten Wortschatz zu haben, verprügel ihn. 
57. Wenn die Vorwürfe immer noch nicht leiser werden, lass die Backgroundsänger ein “Aha, yeah!” im Hintergrund wiederholen. 
58. Betone immer wieder, dass 2Pac ein Gott ist. 
59. Stelle fest, dass 2Pac schon längst das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. 
60. Betone immer wieder, dass 2Pac ein Gott war. 
61. Stelle fest, dass 2Pac auf Englisch gesungen hat und du kein Wort davon verstehst. Klau dir eine Aggro-Berlin-Platte. 
62. Bezeichne alles, was dir nicht gefällt, als “schwul". 
63. Bezeichne jeden, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, als “Hurensohn” (oder “Nutte"). 
64. Beende jeden Satz mit dem unbestimmten Artikel “Alta". 
65. Wenn der Satz sich nicht mit einem “Alta” beenden lässt, setze das Wort “Alta” an den Anfang des Satzes. 
66. Erwähne bei jeder Gelegenheit, dass amerikanische Hip-Hopper schwule Hurensöhne sind, Alta. 
67. Wenn alle deine Homies amerikanischen Hip-Hop bevorzugen, wende Punkt 66 auf den deutschen Hip-Hop an. 
68. Verwende am Ende jeden Satzes die Präposition “und so". 
69. Wende die obigen Regeln an, um vollständige Sätze zu bauen. “Alta, du schwuler Hurensohn und so” ist nur ein Beispiel der vielen möglichen Kombinationen. 
70. Verrenke deine Finger zu schmerzhaften Figuren. Klau dir ein Buch über Schattenspiele, um möglichst ungewöhnliche Gliederverrenkungen zu erzielen. 
71. Benutze Klebeband, um die beiden mittleren Finger bei der Westcoast-Verrenkung zusammenzuhalten. 
72. Erschieße einen deiner Gang-Mitglieder. Bringt nach seinem Tod mindestens 254785 neue Platten mit bisher unveröffentlichten Songs heraus. 
73. Vergiss nicht die unveröffentlichten Videoclips. 
74. Stelle sicher, dass möglichst viele fremde Homies an deinen Alben mitwirken. Jeder Song muss mindestens ein “feat. Gangstakilla", “feat. Mastapimp” oder Ähnliches im Titel tragen. 
75. Schreib viele Reime. Reim alles, was nicht niet- nagelfest ist. Denk dir weltbewegende und revolutionäre Reime aus, zum Beispiel: “Schuhe - Halbschuhe", “Handball - Basketball” oder “Eastcoast - Westcoast". 
76. Sprich deine Umgebung nur in total sinnlosen und peinlichen Reimen an, z.B.: 
Hey, Mudder, 
gib mir Futter, 
du Ludder, 
mit Pudder. oder Ich bin der Bringer 
du hast dicke Dinger 
so geil wie Ratzinger 
ähm… Yeah, yeah und so. 
77. Schreibe diese hochqualitativen Reime im Unterricht und freu dich über eine gute Deutschnote an deiner Sonderschule. 
78. Ersetze ständig die Endbuchstaben “-er” durch ein simples “-a". Statt eines “s” setzt du bitte ein “z” ein. Mehr Alphabet hast du sowieso nicht gelernt. 
79. Beherrsche Musikinstrumente. Ein guter Anfang ist das Programm Fruity Loops oder eJay. Zur Not reicht auch Windowz Audio Recorda. 
80. Lerne Umgang mit “Computa", das ist sehr Underground. 
81. Besuche “Chat-Roomz” deiner Lieblings-MTV-Sendungen. 
82. Schreib immer bei gedrückter SHIFT-Taste. 
83. Wenn dich jemand etwas fragt, worauf du keine Antwort weißt, tipp einfach: “ROFL ROFL BIST DU DUMM ALTA LOL WAS GEHTN EY MAN LOLOLOL!!!11″ 
84. Verwende grundsätzlich keine Satzzeichen. Für einen harten Gangsta sind nur “!” und “1″ zulässig. 
85. r3chTsShrAibuNk ist nur etwas für schwule Hurensöhne (und Nutten). 
86. Führe komische zappellige Bewegungen aus, so als würdest du gerade dringend aufs Klo müssen. Nenne diese Bewegungen “Breakdance". 
87. Falle durch den qualifizierten Schulabschluss durch. 
88. Falle durch den qualifizierten Schulabschluss noch einmal durch. 
89. Schmeiß auch die Ausbildung, damit die anderen sehen, dass du es mit Hip-Hop ernst meinst. 
90. Informiere dich auf MTV welcher Rapper welchen Rapper gerade gedisst/vermöbelt/erschossen hat und mach dich über den Verlierer lustig. 
91. Geh auf StopHipHop.com und reg dich auf, dass man sich nicht über den toten 2Pac lustig machen darf. 
92. Erklär den Leuten von StopHipHop.com auch, dass man sich über Hip-Hop allgemein nicht lustig machen darf. 
93. Drohe im Forum von StopHipHop.com, alle “wacken Metalaz, Punkz und Rockaz mit ihren fetten dreckigen Haaren” in “den ***** zu ******", falls du sie auf der Straße triffst. 
94. Wenn dich jemand deswegen fragt, ob du schwul bist, beschimpfe ihn als Hurensohn. Oder als Nutte. 
95. Stell fest, dass du ohne Schulabschluss nicht mal deinen Namen richtig buchstabieren kannst und lege dir deswegen einen “phatten” Hip-Hop-Namen zu. 
96. Kurze Wörter kann man leichter an die Wände sprühen. Mach irgendwas rap-bezogenes. Emigrän, 69 Rubel oder SIDA (Sozial Impotenter Drogen Abhängiger) sind nur einige Beispiele, an welchen du dich orientieren kannst. 
97. Binde mindestens zwei Kopftücher über deinen Kopf. Diese müssen so fest sitzen, dass dein Gehirn keinen Sauerstoff mehr bekommt. 
98. Zieh Markenklamotten von Firmen an, deren Name höchstens vier Buchstaben umfasst. Mehr kannst du dir aufgrund von Punkt 95 ohnehin nicht merken. 
99. Lass dein Niveau nicht höher als deinen Schritt hängen. 
100. Trag keinen Gürtel. So kannst du dein Niveau bei Bedarf dynamisch nach unten regeln


----------



## G!zMo (2 März 2008)

einfach geil^^


----------



## MAN-majo (30 Okt. 2009)

*sorry , ich finds scheisse

es gibt genügen hip hopper so wie mich zum beispiel die aufs gymnasium gehen.*


----------



## Buterfly (4 Nov. 2009)

MAN-majo schrieb:


> *sorry , ich finds scheisse
> 
> es gibt genügen hip hopper so wie mich zum beispiel die aufs gymnasium gehen.*



Ich kenne viele die aufs Gymnasium gehen und trotzdem kein Hirn haben 

Nee jetzt ehrlich, nimm nicht alles so ernst, dich hat ja keiner beleidigt


----------



## nrwfighter (4 Nov. 2009)

Hü#ör dir zb. mal Blumentpf an. Doe haben auch Abitur.


----------



## Merlinbuster (10 Nov. 2009)

Und wir Hippen und wir Heppen,
und wir Rappen wie die Deppen!


----------

